# Halitosis



## GlamorganGuy (2 Dec 2022)

Embarrassing one here alright. Have been informed that my breath is, um, less than fresh and I'm trying to sort it. Dental & general health are good as far as I know so I'm not sure what action to take beyond the obvious mouthwash. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## vickster (2 Dec 2022)

Have you seen a dentist?
Assume you use an electric toothbrush
Frequent flossing? Esp to get rid of meat
Try a medicated mouthwash like oraldene.

Any reflux? Bowel issues?
Any medication that can cause dry mouth like an anti depressant?
If so, see a Dr too

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/bad-breath/


----------



## T4tomo (2 Dec 2022)

Hmm Dragon breath, how appropriate


----------



## winjim (2 Dec 2022)

Any specific type of odour or taste in your mouth?


----------



## vickster (2 Dec 2022)

Tonsil stones? Horrid, stinky!


----------



## Jody (2 Dec 2022)

CB12 is apparently really good at clearing up normal breath issues. Worth a try as it's only a fiver.


----------



## a.twiddler (2 Dec 2022)

A tongue scraper kept with your toothbrush? It's amazing what you can get off your tongue with one of those. A short term remedy, need to follow up other posters' suggestions. A very descriptive word, halitosis. It makes you breathe all over everyone when you say it. Hhhhhhalitosis.
I hope you manage to sort it out with a simple solution.


----------



## Profpointy (2 Dec 2022)

Stress perhaps? 

Back in the day I too had that. Finding new digs and subsequently divorce sorted it out. Obviously there are many other causes of stress, so domestic unhappiness is just my own example


----------



## presta (2 Dec 2022)

About 12-13 years ago I had a crown on a back tooth. The dentist took the top of the tooth off, took a cast, then covered it with a temporary filling for a week or two whilst the crown was being made.

Within 36 hours I had a foul taste in my mouth, and when I rubbed the top of the temporary filling, the tip of my finger smelt exactly like I'd just put it up my bum. No smell from anywhere else in my mouth, just the temporary filling. I went straight back but just got told to clean my teeth more carefully by a smirking dentist. I hadn't been cleaning that tooth any differently for the last 48 hours than I'd been cleaning all my teeth for the previous 50 odd years, so it was hardly surprising that upping my dental hygiene made no difference at all. I went to another dentist for a second opinion, and got a second lecture on cleaning my teeth, so I've just lived with it for over a decade now.

Three months ago the crown fell off, and there on the _underside _of the crown was that familiar smell of sh!t....


----------



## vickster (2 Dec 2022)

Sounds like your root canal needs redoing?


----------



## Broadside (2 Dec 2022)

GlamorganGuy said:


> Embarrassing one here alright. Have been informed that my breath is, um, less than fresh and I'm trying to sort it. Dental & general health are good as far as I know so I'm not sure what action to take beyond the obvious mouthwash. Anyone have any suggestions?



IME mouthwash will temporarily mask any smell but won’t fix it. Try some Tepe interdental brush sticks, I started using them a year ago and get some food fragments everyday. Those fragments that can’t be reached by brushing quickly rot and it is the rot that stinks. They are so quick to use and far easier and much more effective than flossing which can push food down in to the gums rather than pushing it through and out. 

Try them, you will probably be amazed at what comes out and how much fresher your breath will be.


----------



## Rooster1 (2 Dec 2022)

I've just had a scale and polish and I am sure that helps.


----------



## midlife (2 Dec 2022)

If the dentist has ruled out something "dental" then the next thing is tongue scraper and CB 12 to eliminate (ish) sulphur compounds.

No joy with that then its ENT and if not the stomach.


----------



## HarryTheDog (2 Dec 2022)

Are you on a diet?, low carbs can mean Ketosis which make your breath smell ( means the diet is working though your body is burning fat) . The fix is to eat more carbs and ruin your diet.


----------



## vickster (2 Dec 2022)

Has it coincided with trying herbal stuff to resolve your constipation as per your post here?
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/constipation-any-sufferers-here.270865/page-4


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Dec 2022)

Broadside said:


> IME mouthwash will temporarily mask any smell but won’t fix it. Try some Tepe interdental brush sticks, I started using them a year ago and get some food fragments everyday. Those fragments that can’t be reached by brushing quickly rot and it is the rot that stinks. They are so quick to use and far easier and much more effective than flossing which can push food down in to the gums rather than pushing it through and out.
> 
> Try them, you will probably be amazed at what comes out and how much fresher your breath will be.



The right angled Tepe's are excellent for back teeth.

I no longer stab my gums with the straight ones.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Dec 2022)

GlamorganGuy said:


> Embarrassing one here alright. Have been informed that my breath is, um, less than fresh and I'm trying to sort it. Dental & general health are good as far as I know so I'm not sure what action to take beyond the obvious mouthwash. Anyone have any suggestions?



Eat a dog-turd every day, it's not a cure, but it might take the edge off it.... 


Sorry, old joke, but I lack any useful practical advice.


----------



## GlamorganGuy (2 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> Has it coincided with trying herbal stuff to resolve your constipation as per your post here?
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/constipation-any-sufferers-here.270865/page-4



Yes, but I've pretty much got that problem sorted so I'm not sure it's a contributory factor. Going to try interdental brushes etc and see if they help in any way. Thank you for your suggestions, much appreciated!


----------



## winjim (2 Dec 2022)

Do you still have your wisdom teeth? If they're growing at a funny angle they can create little pockets of infection and smell pretty bad.


----------



## berty bassett (3 Dec 2022)

recently went dentist and had teeth descaled and cleaned , as he was doing it I could smell a vile smell similar to what I had been tasting - so much that I had to apologise 
since the clean and following his advise to floss with these mini bog brush type things , also to brush at night as well as the morning brush , I haven't had the foul taste and guessing nor does breath smell ! 
also he did say drink more water what does make sense as well 
good luck


----------



## Venod (3 Dec 2022)

presta said:


> I rubbed the top of the temporary filling, the tip of my finger smelt exactly like I'd just put it up my bum



This begs the question, why have you had your finger up your bum?


----------



## Jameshow (3 Dec 2022)

I've probably got bad breath I just think it's part and parcel of being an elite athlete! 

Anyway it's not as if I'm going to get close to anyone!🤣😥🤣😥


----------



## vickster (3 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I've probably got bad breath I just think it's part and parcel of being an elite athlete!



Errr why?


----------



## a.twiddler (3 Dec 2022)

Venod said:


> This begs the question, why have you had your finger up your bum?



Obvious, isn't it? Trying to reach his back teeth!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Dec 2022)

Cataglottism is suddenly losing its appeal. 🤮

https://youtu.be/vT3-Ol3iaMU


----------



## presta (3 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> Sounds like your root canal needs redoing?



Me or glamorgan?
I've never had any root canals done. The dentist put the crown back on, but it was too high and I couldn't close my mouth, so he took it off again and said there's no point in taking the tooth out yet if it's not hurting, so I'm using it as it is, with no crown.


----------



## vickster (3 Dec 2022)

presta said:


> Me or glamorgan?
> I've never had any root canals done. The dentist put the crown back on, but it was too high and I couldn't close my mouth, so he took it off again and said there's no point in taking the tooth out yet if it's not hurting, so I'm using it as it is, with no crown.



You. If you’ve got a Crown, wouldn’t it have been root canalled?


----------



## Broadside (4 Dec 2022)

winjim said:


> Do you still have your wisdom teeth? If they're growing at a funny angle they can create little pockets of infection and smell pretty bad.


I had two wisdom teeth removed for that very reason, there were crevices I simply could not clean which became smelly so it was best to get them out before decay started.


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Dec 2022)

GlamorganGuy said:


> Embarrassing one here alright. Have been informed that my breath is, um, less than fresh and I'm trying to sort it. Dental & general health are good as far as I know so I'm not sure what action to take beyond the obvious mouthwash. Anyone have any suggestions?



Cough ... gagging my ring up here


----------



## presta (4 Dec 2022)

vickster said:


> You. If you’ve got a Crown, wouldn’t it have been root canalled?



I don't know what's done normally, but no, they didn't even drill down as far as the nerve, which is why I been able to use it trouble-free since the crown fell off. I don't know why it's a choice of using it as it is or having it out, I don't see why they can't fit another crown. I don't see why the old crown was too high when he put it back, if it fitted first time why not again?


----------



## GlamorganGuy (4 Dec 2022)

Fab Foodie said:


> Eat a dog-turd every day, it's not a cure, but it might take the edge off it....
> 
> 
> Sorry, old joke, but I lack any useful practical advice.



Well, I've been fairly unrestrained in my pickled onion consumption. My logic is that they're hardly going to make my breath any worse, are they?!


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Dec 2022)

GlamorganGuy said:


> Well, I've been fairly unrestrained in my pickled onion consumption. My logic is that they're hardly going to make my breath any worse, are they?!



Can't beat a pickled onion or many other tasties, but they're at least temporary! I sincerely hope you find permenant respite from your current condition....


----------

